# Euathlus sp red - is this a suitable enclosure?



## Doc Ebola (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi there
I’m about to get my first tarantula and would really like a Euathlus sp red. Do you think this is a suitable enclosure? I figure it might be a bit big but I read they like to roam around, and with a few inches of substrate it shouldn’t be too tall. My main concern was the ventilation holes - is that enough? It seems to have half a dozen on both of the long sides. Cheers. 

http://bugzarre.co.uk/epages/950002515.mobile/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/950002515/Products/HHSBL


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh, it’s for an adult.


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 30, 2017)

The dimensions are 28 cm long x 18 wide x 15 height.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 30, 2017)

Doc Ebola said:


> The dimensions are 28 cm long x 18 wide x 15 height.


For other species I'd say it's a bit big, but seeing that E.sp.Red likes to wander and dig it would be okay. I wish they would sell these in the Netherlands as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> For other species I'd say it's a bit big, but seeing that E.sp.Red likes to wander and dig it would be okay. I wish they would sell these in the Netherlands as well!


Yeah, it looks a really nice and clean enclosure. But of course I’m more concerned the little guy is happy.


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 30, 2017)

But I’m sure they’ll export to NL if you really wanted one. He makes loads of cool enclosures.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 30, 2017)

Doc Ebola said:


> Yeah, it looks a really nice and clean enclosure. But of course I’m more concerned the little guy is happy.


You're getting an adult male? You said in your previous post it's an adult and now you're calling it a guy.. Mature males are only good for breeding really. This species has low food requirements and mature males have practically none... You'd be better off buying a sling or an adult female.


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> You're getting an adult male? You said in your previous post it's an adult and now you're calling it a guy.. Mature males are only good for breeding really. This species has low food requirements and mature males have practically none... You'd be better off buying a sling or an adult female.


No, I’d rather a female - it was a wee figure of speech. I read that the ladies live a lot longer too.


----------



## StampFan (Dec 30, 2017)

Seems kind of expensive for an enclosure like that to me....but I'm not in the UK.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 30, 2017)

Doc Ebola said:


> The dimensions are 28 cm long x 18 wide x 15 height.


I keep my Adult Female in a ExoTerra SMALL Breeder Box













AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 31, 2017)

StampFan said:


> Seems kind of expensive for an enclosure like that to me....but I'm not in the UK.


Yeah I think so too. I used to make all my own enclosures, but recently starting trying to upgrade the appearance of my mish-mash of tubs. I like these clear acrylic numbers - it’s what I keep all my jumping spiders in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 31, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I keep my Adult Female in a ExoTerra SMALL Breeder Box


She looks great. I really want one. The box looks good too - I really like it and much cheaper. Is it tall enough though - what depth of substrate do you have in it? Or do they only really burrow when they are slings?


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 31, 2017)

Doc Ebola said:


> She looks great. I really want one. The box looks good too - I really like it and much cheaper. Is it tall enough though - what depth of substrate do you have in it? Or do they only really burrow when they are slings?


Oh, and what substrate do you use? Thanks.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 31, 2017)

Doc Ebola said:


> She looks great. I really want one. The box looks good too - I really like it and much cheaper. Is it tall enough though - what depth of substrate do you have in it? Or do they only really burrow when they are slings?


She doesn't try to burrow, but it could be just her. Her hid is sunk into the substrate a bit and that sufficed. Though since I moved almost a year ago, she has not used her hide once that I've seen. The hide is made of PVC hot glued w/moss and coconut fiber mats used for hermit crabs.

Sub is just fine ground coconut shells.

I like your shelf and the LEDs, who'd you get the shelf from?

Also, if you decide to keep Avics, you'll do better with the large AMAC boxes you have either inverted OR instead of the deep lid, the ones that have a flat lid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Dec 31, 2017)

viper69 said:


> She doesn't try to burrow, but it could be just her. Her hid is sunk into the substrate a bit and that sufficed. Though since I moved almost a year ago, she has not used her hide once that I've seen. The hide is made of PVC hot glued w/moss and coconut fiber mats used for hermit crabs.
> 
> Sub is just fine ground coconut shells.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info. The shelf is Ikea (SVALNAS) with a roll of led lights stuck top and bottom. I would love to get my hands on AMAC boxes and tried to get them for ages, but couldn’t find anyone to ship them to the UK


----------



## viper69 (Dec 31, 2017)

Doc Ebola said:


> Thanks for all the info. The shelf is Ikea (SVALNAS) with a roll of led lights stuck top and bottom. I would love to get my hands on AMAC boxes and tried to get them for ages, but couldn’t find anyone to ship them to the UK


AMAC is an American company. But you have excellent setups in EU esp for larger Ts and cheap, like all those glass cubes you see that ExoTerra's are based off of sorta.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 31, 2017)

Doc Ebola said:


> Thanks for all the info. The shelf is Ikea (SVALNAS) with a roll of led lights stuck top and bottom. I would love to get my hands on AMAC boxes and tried to get them for ages, but couldn’t find anyone to ship them to the UK



If you use blue LEDs or at least filtered light that is blue, you'll be able to observe them at night w/out disturbing them. You'd want moonlight basically. Red light of course works, but it's far harder for us to see. I used a blue moonlight from the reptile world at one point long ago, and it worked perfect.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 31, 2017)

viper69 said:


> AMAC is an American company. But you have excellent setups in EU esp for larger Ts and cheap, like all those glass cubes you see that ExoTerra's are based off of sorta.




@Doc Ebola like these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Doc Ebola (Jan 1, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> View attachment 261937
> @Doc Ebola like these


Oooh, super-jealous. Not fair.  
Yeah my led lights change colour. I originally got them when I just had mantids, but they do the same thing at night as during the day - hang upside down from their stick.


----------



## StampFan (Jan 1, 2018)

I start to wonder how these little things would do in a semi-aboreal set-up like people do with the GBB sometimes.  

Realistically, little is known about this species in the wild, and almost every owner experiences a Eu. sp red that is constantly wandering, trying to climb out when the top is opened, and on the side of the enclosure.  

Wonder if anybody has tried a semi-aboreal, or at least a higher set up with a tall cork bark or something.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 2, 2018)

StampFan said:


> I start to wonder how these little things would do in a semi-aboreal set-up like people do with the GBB sometimes.
> 
> Realistically, little is known about this species in the wild, and almost every owner experiences a Eu. sp red that is constantly wandering, trying to climb out when the top is opened, and on the side of the enclosure.
> 
> Wonder if anybody has tried a semi-aboreal, or at least a higher set up with a tall cork bark or something.


I don't know about that...mine climbs out of its enclosure, yes, but she's not very good at it to say the least. But maybe that's just mine


----------



## StampFan (Jan 2, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> I don't know about that...mine climbs out of its enclosure, yes, but she's not very good at it to say the least. But maybe that's just mine


That's part of my thinking though, with a few more angled cork barks with easier footing perhaps they're less likely to climb up the sides....


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 2, 2018)

StampFan said:


> That's part of my thinking though, with a few more angled cork barks with easier footing perhaps they're less likely to climb up the sides....


Or just have an easier time getting out


----------



## Doc Ebola (Jan 5, 2018)

I have another question about getting your first tarantula. I can get a subadult or an adult, but not sure what to go for. I do enjoy watching as much of the life cycle as possible. It would be nice to witness a moult, but I suppose there is a small risk of a mismoult. I have a lot of experience with other inverts and a few true spiders. My main concern is getting a nice docile spider that I can handle occasionally. I wondered then if it’s better to get a younger specimen (a female) to get it used to being handled, or if an adult is naturally less skittish. I’ve emailed the breeder to ask the age of the adult, as I of course want to enjoy her for as long as possible. I’m also now considering a B. albopilosum. They are very cute and furry and I’ve read they’re very docile. Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 5, 2018)

Doc Ebola said:


> I have another question about getting your first tarantula. I can get a subadult or an adult, but not sure what to go for. I do enjoy watching as much of the life cycle as possible. It would be nice to witness a moult, but I suppose there is a small risk of a mismoult. I have a lot of experience with other inverts and a few true spiders. My main concern is getting a nice docile spider that I can handle occasionally. I wondered then if it’s better to get a younger specimen (a female) to get it used to being handled, or if an adult is naturally less skittish. I’ve emailed the breeder to ask the age of the adult, as I of course want to enjoy her for as long as possible. I’m also now considering a B. albopilosum. They are very cute and furry and I’ve read they’re very docile. Any advice would be gratefully received.


If you get an adult female, it will still molt, only the time between molts will be even longer for this species.
Don't get a male since it will mature, mate, and die. 
I'm sure you're already aware of the dangers of handling? This species is generally tolerant and curious, but ALWAYS be prepared for sudden mood-swings. There are posts about this species being defensive, although those are the exceptions. You won't need to take this species out, it will walk on you without hesitation. Leave it to the spider, don't force it. Not handling is better, safer for the both of you


----------



## Doc Ebola (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I’ll post up some pictures when I get everything set up.


----------

